# Amps and connectors



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

Anyone know how many watts the aristocraft con-240 connectors can handle? Or amps given a typical running voltage around 15v? 

I'm looking to find out how many SD-45's I can run together from a battery pack located in a box car, 3, 5, 8? 

Also does anyone know what awg aristocraft was using? I'm thinking 24awg?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Don't know for a fact, but 3 should be OK. Over that may be pushing it.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I do know someone that runs groups of 3 A/C locos in series..visually.
Each end loco have decoders and receivers..uses the included wiring between locos.
The mid loco is a battery car..possibly 2 packs..and is a roller..unpowered..


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you do a bit of research with companies like Mouser or Digi-Key, you can find the connector and then the manufacturer's specifications on current.

I'd keep those connectors to around 5 amps.

Greg


----------

